# Sweet orange?



## Bonnie (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know if Sweet orange essential oil discolours CP soap?


----------



## lsg (Feb 13, 2011)

I have checked the description on both Wholesale Supplies Plus and Camden Grey and in Alicia Gorsso's book, none of them mention any discoloration with sweet oragne.  However Camden Grey does state that
there's a chance of photo toxicity on skin exposed to the sun.

I have always used sweet orange in combination with other e.o.s.  I love it when combined with cedarwood.


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 13, 2011)

I've used it one time and it didn't.


----------



## DottieF. (Feb 13, 2011)

No, it doesn't discolor but it also doesn't stick around unless you're using 5X or 10X sweet orange. 

Dottie


----------



## carebear (Feb 13, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> I have checked the description on both Wholesale Supplies Plus and Camden Grey and in Alicia Gorsso's book, none of them mention any discoloration with sweet oragne.  However Camden Grey does state that
> there's a chance of photo toxicity on skin exposed to the sun.
> 
> I have always used sweet orange in combination with other e.o.s.  I love it when combined with cedarwood.


The photo toxicity thing is only an issue for leave onroducts like lotion. 

But it doesn't stick in CP soap. Some try to "anchor" it with other EOs but I've not found that it works well.


----------



## Bonnie (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Had a bit of trouble, once the soap reached trace i added the sweet orange but I can no longer smell it?! Must try it again but as meantioned maybe using a 5x or 10x


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 15, 2011)

It seems to be an ongoing issue with some of the citrus oils. Litsea Cubeba (May Chang) is known to be a good anchor for citrus oils.

Good luck!


----------



## judymoody (Feb 15, 2011)

I use folded (5x or 10x from CG and Brambleberry) orange oil anchored with either lemongrass or litsea and it sticks just fine.

In my experience, it turns soap a little yellowy.


----------



## lovethyscent (Feb 20, 2011)

I anchor it with patchouli, but I have heard orris root or using orange powder would help make it stick I just haven't got around of trying it yet.


----------

